# A comic Idea



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 11, 2020)

I've been thinking about a sci-fi comic as a total geek, and would like feedback. Titled "New Terra", Its about the far future, when earth's geological activity has stopped. The atmosphere has depleted and the sun is expanding. With nowhere left to go on their inhospitible rock, millions of human minds are launched into the depths of the cosmos. A sleeper ship known as the "daedalus" after the proposed ship by the British interplanetary societies' model. We follow a marine, woken up from cryogenic stasis, and realizing he is no longer human, but a bio - engineered protogen- like species designed for the harsh environment of exoplanet sirius A, otherwise known as "new Terra". After coming to terms with himself, he and his crewmates board the dropship "sirius 9" and prepare to land at the salt flat used as a colonization surface. 877 (the main character's number) and his 29 other crew must survive in a diverse multitude of biomes after critical RCS failure came down and they landed on the other side of the planet. Heavily inspired by "the martian" by andy weir, and the movie "avatar". Please post criticism below.


----------



## mangomango (Jul 11, 2020)

I read a book somewhat like that (at least, with the cryogenics and mind implanted into machines!) (We Are Legion (We Are Bob)) and it was quite interesting! It sounds like a good story idea, and it'd be cool to see how it turns out! Good luck!


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks!
I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 14, 2020)

Very nice! Seems the ideas of when you incorporated other plots, yet as an inspiration seemed to be really creative! I like how you made it to where they went through full body transmogrification as to make sure they survive the harsh exterior platforms outside of the comforts of Earth. And the survive on a planet after a failure seems to remind me of something.....yet I can't seem to place my paw on where. Either way, very creative plot there, and the idea is an original too! Keep up the great works pal, because your doing great!


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks! working on the first page.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 14, 2020)

Very nice! Hope it turns out well!


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks for all the support everyone! I'll post the first 5 pages as a PDF.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 14, 2020)

Cool! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Arishipshape (Jul 14, 2020)

I too am looking forward to the results of this cool idea. Do you have an overarching plot worked out or is it a more episodic type deal?


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 14, 2020)

I Think episodic. Don't really have the late story fleshed out yet, but I'm gonna try and make it good!


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 16, 2020)

1st Page


----------



## Arishipshape (Jul 16, 2020)

ThatProtoBoi said:


> 1st Page


Where might the page be found? Your FA link on your profile doesn’t seem to work.


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 16, 2020)

Please help, I cant upload pics, What is happening!?


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 16, 2020)

I can post this:


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 16, 2020)

But not this.


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 16, 2020)

Im so sorry.


----------



## Arishipshape (Jul 16, 2020)

ThatProtoBoi said:


> Im so sorry.


Don’t be sorry, technical difficulties happen all the time!


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 16, 2020)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 16, 2020)

I tried, actively working on page 2.


----------



## Arishipshape (Jul 16, 2020)

Good start! Not enough happened for me to comment on plot-wise, but the art conveys what’s occurring efficiently. A panel with the actual breaking of the life support tank would have been a cool addition, but otherwise cool!


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 16, 2020)

Okay, Will work on it !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

Nice starter page! Keep up the good work pal!


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 16, 2020)

Thanks for support!


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 16, 2020)

And funny addition, I draw disproportianate frames for characters, so I just add floof until it looks better


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

Ah, I see. Well, it looks nice either way pal!


----------



## mangomango (Jul 16, 2020)

Nice!


----------

